# Quick NZXT PSU Cover Mod.



## de.das.dude (Aug 19, 2014)

This was built from scrap metal left over from previous build.




messy wires just dont look good.





paper cardboard template.




initial concept




marking the sheet




cutting




improvised anvil.




hemming




one hemmed corner. not bad for guesstimated cuts .




all three sides hemmed. 4th side not done as there is not enough space b/w PCI bracket and PSU




Bending. started off with hammer.. then did it with muscle power.








redifining the edge to a unifrom one with hammer and the end of a file. again improvising tools.




Final fit before painting. Had to trim a bit.









painted


----------



## Aardwolfe (Sep 20, 2014)

i'd rather use non mesh cover for it, any plastic or aluminium sheet would be ok


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 23, 2014)

Aardwolfe said:


> i'd rather use non mesh cover for it, any plastic or aluminium sheet would be ok


because.... non mesh has better ventilation?

also the acrylic available here does not bend.


----------



## Aardwolfe (Sep 25, 2014)

de.das.dude said:


> because.... non mesh has better ventilation?
> 
> also the acrylic available here does not bend.



nops u got that wrong, you only need to cover the wires not the whole psu for it ... and yes acrylic doesn't bend, two acrylic panels could be stick together by german glue ...


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 26, 2014)

you seem to know a lot. why dont you show how you have done it?


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 26, 2014)

If you add a "step" to it you can cover the bottom drive bay


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 26, 2014)

OneMoar said:


> If you add a "step" to it you can cover the bottom drive bay


cant rotate the drives in the front.... so the wires keep getting in the way


----------



## Aardwolfe (Sep 26, 2014)

Aardwolfe said:


> nops u got that wrong, you only need to cover the wires not the whole psu for it ...





de.das.dude said:


> you seem to know a lot. why dont you show how you have done it?



i am actually in midway to modding my CM stacker STC-T01-WW1, i'm stuck at fun cuttings of the top side of the case, i just can't get to find someone to cut me the fan holes, i'll show my work too  ... and yeah, easy with the sarcasm dude ...


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 27, 2014)

so you are trying to act all superior over someone and you cannot even cut your own fan holes? great...


if you cant offer proper constructive criticism... its better not to say anything.

this is the final product.


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 27, 2014)

OOOo shineyyyy
id be even better if you could figure out how to hide that drive bay


----------



## de.das.dude (Sep 27, 2014)

you commented on how my choice of materials was incorrect when the first thing that i said was this was made from scrap left overs -_- and now you ended up being racist.


----------



## sneekypeet (Sep 27, 2014)

Since you all cannot play nicely, I am here to take all the toys away!


----------

